# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  سلطة الفصول الأربعة

## عاشقة الاحزان

المقادير:
* 1 كوب بطاطس مقطع الى مكعبات صغيرة
* 1 كوب باذنجان مقطع الى مكعبات صغيرة
* 1 كوب مكعبات الشابورة
* نصف كوب ذرة 
* نصف كوب بصل أخضر مفروم
* نصف كوب شرائح جزر
* نصف كوب شرائح خس
* 1 ملعقة طعام مايونيز
* 2  ملعقة طعام خردل
* نصف كوب عصير ليمون
* ملح وفلفل أسود حسب الرغبة
* زيت حسب الرغبة

طريقة العمل:
* يخلط عصير الليمون مع المايونيز والخردل بالاضافة الى الملح والفلفل الاسود
* تقلى الشابورة في الزيت حتى الاحمرار ثم يقلى البطاطس ثم الباذنجان 
* تخلط باقي المقادير مع بعضها البعض وتضاف اليها توابل السلطة

وصحتين وعافية

----------


## أم صالح 99

مشكوورة اختي على هالموضوع

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلمو...بس ماعرفت ايش الشابوره؟ :Bl (35):

----------

